# Stratton: 1st time



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't laugh. I grew up in New England. I've been riding for 20 years or something. Despite this, Friday will be my FIRST trip to Stratton. Anyone have any heads-up info I should keep on check about the mountain?

And this is DOPE! My housemate's dad has some timeshare deal. We just got a lodge booked from 2/29 - 3/5 @ Sunday River, ON THE MOUNTAIN, for a total of $80. How fuckin' rad is that?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stratton is cool went for the first time last year,and I'm going back for a week in the next two weeks.The village is pretty cool too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

i hear stratton is a pretty good mountain, i went to sunday river for my ski trip last year. deff. some of the best skiing in the east IMO


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

im stayin there all february its reall great.. just gets a lil crowded but they all do and the village is sik at night so much to do


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stratton is so sick!! It gets crowded on the weekends but it's defenitly worth it. They always have really good snow and almost all of their trails are really wide which is so nice when its crowded. The parks are awesome. They have full parks for everyone from beginners to advanced and inbetween. The only thing to watch out for is that a couple of the main trails are really flat. The other thing, I think its actually faster to just take the first lift and transfer to the second lift, rather than take the gondola all the way to the top.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

american express lift does hall ass but the gondola is faster but i like am ex cause i only hit the prks and it gets u just high enough so u can hit any 1


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

let us know how it goes


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there this Fri-Mon, can't wait I always enjoy Stratton.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ should be a good time 4 u cause there gettin hammered with snow right now


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know I'm loving it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

strattons good. get a little crowded but name a mountain that doesnt on the weekend. some good trail and you can find some nice stashes on the sides and in pockets. village is cool too, and for an after riding beer you cant beat grizzley's in the main lodge. Youll have a blast and the weather is looking choice.


----------

